# Brook Farm, eventer trail



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful horses, nice job!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job and congrats on your placings! You both look wonderful on your stunning horses.

I am surprised that they allowed you to compete without any ASTM Certified Safety Vests on though.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

looks great! And liek you had alot of fun! ^Agreed that it is weird that they let you go on XC without a vest, of anykind! And your sturrips look somewhat long to me. I ride with a very short sturrip when jumping though, so it could just be me.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i did have a back protector on but it was underneth


----------

